# Can my 5week old puppy play with another unvaccinated puppy that's healthy?



## ericz34 (Dec 14, 2014)

So for starters, I know the puppy is too young but she's a rescue puppy. Either I picked her up or she would've died. 

I'd like to get her to play with my friends beagle puppy. His dog doesn't have its vaccines, neither does mine. But both are healthy puppies. The reason I'd like to introduce them is because I really want my puppy to learn how to be a puppy, since she doesn't have any siblings or her mom. I've signed her up for puppy kindergarten/socialization classes, but she's going to be about 7/8 weeks old by then. I'm afraid of her not learning proper socialization skills and bit inhibition skills at a young enough age.

Would it be a bad idea? Would both puppies be at risk of becoming I'll? Or should I just wait for her classes to start and hope for the best?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If it were my pup with no vaccines it wouldn't be around anyone or leave the inside of my home.. the pup is very vulnerable to any and everything


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Short answer, NO, it simply is not worth it. I agree with *circlemkennels*, I wouldn't chance contact with any other dogs before getting my dog vaccinated. If the pup doesn't get round other dogs till it is 8 weeks old it is not a problem. It's socialization skills will not be diminished in any way. Get the dog's vaccines and until you do keep it in your own yard and away from pet stores that allow dogs. Only my advice of course but losing a dog to parvo or other diseases is gut wrenching to say the least.

BTW, welcome to the forum.

Joe


----------



## ericz34 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the advice. I'm trying my best to really raise this puppy well. Even at such a young, innocent age, I still get a ton of pitbull stereotypes against her. I hate it when people tell me she's a future killer dog, so I'd like to raise her to become a therapy dog some day if I can, to prove my family and friends wrong.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Just take her to the vet at 6 weeks along with the beagle pup and get them vaccinated....and wormed


----------



## toycrusier (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't believe how things are so different in different areas of the country. I live in Franklin, NC , take my dog out in public all the time. Just about everyone she meets loves her. In the 5 yrs. since I have rescued her I have never had anyone say to me that she is a dangerous dog, even though I tell everyone that I talk to she is a pit bull boxer mix. Most tell me they either have or know someone that has a pit bull and what wonderful dogs they are.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

toycrusier said:


> Can't believe how things are so different in different areas of the country. I live in Franklin, NC , take my dog out in public all the time. Just about everyone she meets loves her. In the 5 yrs. since I have rescued her I have never had anyone say to me that she is a dangerous dog, even though I tell everyone that I talk to she is a pit bull boxer mix. Most tell me they either have or know someone that has a pit bull and what wonderful dogs they are.


This question has nothing to do with different areas.. this is about a non vaccinated pup who doesn't have the immunity to be around anything new


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

its your pup. roll the dice if you want. i would never risk it.


----------



## ericz34 (Dec 14, 2014)

I appreciate all the advice!
I decided to wait till she got her shots, which will be at 8 weeks. I live In Los Angeles and no vet will administer her shots before the 8 week mark which is fine, were just gonna have to wait a little longer till she has a little play date. thanks everyone!


----------

